# unexpected hazard



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Luckily the guys on my crew spotted this before they installed the conduit and wire. The end of the buss is exposed 480V in the bottom wireway of an old GE MCC. It looks like someone in the past had removed the metal cover and never put it back. Don't leave traps for the next guy. I commended them for being aware, it could have led to an serious accident.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice catch. Did you have a plan to fix it?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Hence the requirement to LOTO the entire MCC before starting work. :thumbup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Zog said:


> Hence the requirement to LOTO the entire MCC before starting work. :thumbup:


How often does that really happen?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> How often does that really happen?


All the time here where I work.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> All the time here where I work.


It won't happen at the pulp and paper mill I'm at.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> It won't happen at the pulp and paper mill I'm at.


It happens in the paper mills we work at, it happens in the auto plants and steel mills, and everything else we work on. Maybe because it is an OSHA requirement and has been since 1981.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Zog said:


> It happens in the paper mills we work at, it happens in the auto plants and steel mills, and everything else we work on. Maybe because it is an OSHA requirement and has been since 1981.


So you can shut down an entire MCC to install a bucket or land T leads for a new motor?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> So you can shut down an entire MCC to install a bucket or land T leads for a new motor?


It can be done the way you are insinuating but it is important to realize that there are safer ways, and in the eyes of those who will judge you when you die of electrocution, you did wrong.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

That is a fairly common issue with the GE 7700 line of MCCs. Maybe even with the 8000 line as that uses the same vertical bussing.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> That is a fairly common issue with the GE 7700 line of MCCs. Maybe even with the 8000 line as that uses the same vertical bussing.


This is the 8000 line.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Luckily the guys on my crew spotted this before they installed the conduit and wire. The end of the buss is exposed 480V in the bottom wireway of an old GE MCC. It looks like someone in the past had removed the metal cover and never put it back. Don't leave traps for the next guy. I commended them for being aware, it could have led to an serious accident.


I see that the bottom is exposed. Am I missing something else?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

jrannis said:


> I see that the bottom is exposed. Am I missing something else?


Other than the filth, no.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Glad they found it! We had an apprentice get hurt very badly up here for drilling into a 480V Feeder while putting labels on. phenolics


----------

